# putting Sammy down



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

My lgd I have had for 11years is failing fast. She can hardly walk. She isn't eating much. She is loosing weight fast. I have already called the vet she is more than happy to come out to my house and put her down. She will be 12 tomorrow. She has cancer and tumors in several areas. Her hearing is going. I know it's the right thing to do but...... she's my girl. She was a rescue.her former owner beat her. She is so scared of men. It took a few years to get her to be near my dh. I layed with her many many night's to ease her fears. I know it right to put her down but it's tearing me up. Tell me it's ok. Tell me she will be happy to go. She still tries to play she has a burst of energy every day. but now she just mostly lays there. the stairs are getting very hard for her. I'm just so sad.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Eleven is old for a great big dog. She is counting on you to take care of her. If it is time for her to go, then do the hard thing and let her go. You gave her a good life.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

It is absolutely heartbreaking to watch an animal you love die. I had to have my horse put down. She went to sleep with her head in my lap, and me stroking her and telling her I loved her. She was suffering and it was the right thing to do. She looked very peaceful afterwards. But oh, how awful I felt! Don't do it alone. You need someone to be there for you.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

The vet won't do it with the kids here. Dh will have to take them to the park or something. I will have my vet to console me. She has been there when I have lost a special animal.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I have had two shepards with cancer. They were wonderful girls. Don't wait till the pain is overwhelming. The good ones hide pain and then wwhen you realize that, the guilt can be awful. Keep in mind, animals don't seem to have the same concept or fears of death we tend to have. The most loving thing we can do is put aside our hurt to let them pass without so much pain.
If it was easy, you wouldn't be a good animal parent. Hugs to you. Glad your vet will come out, I think that is important.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, I feel your pain and you have given her so much love plus a very good life. We had to have our much loved GSD, Sarge, put to sleep from cancer at age 10. Hold her close to you. When the vet gives her the shot, she will just go to sleep. It is the best thing you can do for her now. May God bless you and be with you both.


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

So sorry. It's as hard as losing any family member, I know that. You have to do the right thing for Sammy. Don't let her suffer. God Bless.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Its always hard, but when the time is right its right.
Its OK, you said it; she's fading fast.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

So very sorry it comes to this end, but at least you control when for Sammy. It is better than letting her suffer.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, it's OK. Condolences.

We know from the minute we let them into our hearts, that one day they will break them.
The joy we gain by loving them will, in time, once again outweigh the sadness they can bring to our lives.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

So sorry you are having to go through this. I had to do the same thing a year and a half ago with my 15 yo. boxer mix. It was hard, but also the right thing to do. My vet came here. I had the grave dug, and we walked Elgar to the grave where I had his favourite blanket and a treat. It was very peaceful. The vet then helped me wrap him and put him in the grave. I mourned his passing for months (still do on occasion) but I knew I did the right thing for him.

All this to say, yes you are doing the right thing. The loving thing. But it is hard, so give yourself time to grieve.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

It is most certainly ok, and you are giving her a great gift. Letting her go when she still has her dignity is a wonderful gift we can give our beloved pets. Hold her and be there for her, and know in your heart you are doing the right thing for her. Sending you many hugs, I still remember how hard it was to say goodbye to my beloved friend 3 years ago.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Of course it is ok to let her go peacefully. You have given her many years of safety, health and happiness; now it is time to let her take all that for the last time. Yes, it is sad. I am so sorry you're having to go thru this; yet that is the price we all pay for loving our animals. ((((hugs))))


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Every single day my vet calls to see if Sammy is OK or is it time. we have not been able to get a time set up where the kids will be gone and we can do it alone. it may come to the point that she will just come at night when the kids are asleep and we will do it then. I feel all, panicked when I think of what has to happen. I just keep thinking about if she had to suffer how much more horrible I will feel. I need to let her go.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

myheaven said:


> Every single day my vet calls to see if Sammy is OK or is it time. we have not been able to get a time set up where the kids will be gone and we can do it alone. it may come to the point that she will just come at night when the kids are asleep and we will do it then. I feel all, panicked when I think of what has to happen. I just keep thinking about if she had to suffer how much more horrible I will feel. I need to let her go.


Think of it as the last sacrifice you make for her. That you agree to feeling so bad to give her what she needs. Then you will know that , although you feel her loss acutely, you can comfort yourself later with your pride in yourself putting her needs first. You did good for her at hurt to yourself.

I am sure that someone who loves her as much as you do will do the best for her. You have my sympathy- and a few tears from me right now for both her and yourself.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I am so sorry you are going thru this. My Dh and I had to decide about our Angel,it took days we were holding on because our Vet was gone on his Honeymoon. I took pictures of Angel,he loved to have pictures taken. What made us bring in an unknown Vet. was because Angel was in pain. We had given everything we could get ahold of to ease his pain. I feel awful guilt quite often (it's been over 2 years). One thing that gets me out of the guiltys is looking at those last pictures. Some show the pain in his eyes, some the druged look and there are some where he shunned looking into the camera, almost like he was ashamed to be unable to be himself. This was the first time I have ever had to put a dog down and I've had them all my life,so it was something I was unprepared for. Now, I look at things a LOT diffrently. I'm so sorry, it is a hard ,hard time.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you for seeing this through to "the end".....some people can't/won't.


----------



## Poultryguy (Jan 29, 2014)

For me, I won't put my pets out, I just let nature take it's course.


----------



## olafhardtB (May 9, 2011)

I feel guilty about letting my dog suffer and pass away. He was the best.


----------

